# GS/Beagle Mix?? Haha.



## Faelan (Jun 25, 2012)

When we first got Faelan, the vet said he could be a GS/Beagle mix. The longer we have had him, the more we find that unlikely. Even our vet has since retracted his statement lol. I am curious however to know what everyone else thinks his "mix" might be. He was a night drop at the shelter, so in reality, they don't know any of his history, or even if he's a mix at all. He's now about 6 mos. old (almost done teething, just has canines to go), 24" and about 55-60lbs. I'm still not sure his ears will ever come up and stay up, but they do when he's excited, and they're constantly doing the "ear dance." What does he look like to you?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

He doesn't look like a mix to me.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

No beagle could ever produce anything that cute.

He looks almost full GSD to me, makes it hard to guess what, if anything, else is in his ancestry.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't really see the Beagle..But he is super handsome!


----------



## Faelan (Jun 25, 2012)

I thought if anything, maybe lab? But I am not completely convinced he is a mix either. From everything I know and have read, his personality is def. shepherd. So, if he is a mix, it seems to be a small percentage.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

billsharp said:


> No beagle could ever produce anything that cute


Haha!!! Totally this!!!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

He doesn't look like a mix to me either. What a cutie


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Once you get them from a shelter the ears up or down don't seem to matter  He is gorgeous; I would have taken him home too. Seems to have a nice calm demeanor.
The only thing is that they neuter them so early.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Just to give you a thread of hope here, my purebred's ears didn't stand till he was 9 months old. Keep your finger's crossed....


----------



## Faelan (Jun 25, 2012)

He is generally pretty calm, but there are some mornings you can just tell he woke up with a little extra something, and drives everyone crazy until I can get it worked off lol. He was neutered very early, I couldn't even see his "man parts" when they did it. It would be cool if his ears stood but at the same time, I love the dancing ears, so seeing them forever would be okay too.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He looks like a great dog to me


----------

